# Looks like it's bye bye o2.



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Well after being with o2 since before they were o2, I think my time with them is coming to an end.

My contract is up for renewal on October 24th and as a gold customer, I can upgrade 3 months early. So I've just got off the phone to them enquiring about upgrading my phone and I'm weighing up my options as they have given me a really **** deal. They also no longer do 12 month contracts (how ****ing stupid) so I have to change mine to either an 18 or 24 month contract!

I know Apple set the price for the iPhone, but it's ridiculous that they can't offer their long serving customers any discount at all.

So here are the options they gave me.

18 months
£34.26
600 mins
500 txts

Making the iPhone 3Gs 16GB £184.98! :shock:

24 months making the iPhone 3Gs 16GB £84.11!

If I don't want to upgrade my handset they can do me a rolling 30 day contract (Simplicity) for £10 and I get 150 mins and 300 txts.

So I don't think I'll both and when October comes I'll cancel, unless by some miracle they drop the price of the iPhone by then.

So much for customer loyalty. :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Never had too much of a problem with O2, been with them for a long while now. Can highly recommend the Simplicity tariffs though, I have the £20 one (600 mins, unlimited texts).


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Call up to cancel and you will get a better deal, but not on the iPhone... I'm tempted to get out while I can, but I love my iPhone too much...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Never had too much of a problem with O2, been with them for a long while now. Can highly recommend the Simplicity tariffs though, I have the £20 one (600 mins, unlimited texts).


That's 800 mins now - I'd have a word


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Why not just go for the 8GB version on the £44 a month contract and get the phone for free?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Why not just go for the 8GB version on the £44 a month contract and get the phone for free?


Because that's a 3G. I have a 3G as my work phone.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

im paying £30 per month with 02 for 600 mins 500 tex!!! i can change my tariff as iv been on this contract for 12months looks like my paying to much then!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Call up to cancel and you will get a better deal, but not on the iPhone... I'm tempted to get out while I can, but I love my iPhone too much...


Not really much point. No other phones I want as Nokia's are ****, LG are crap, Samsung are junk and I'm bored of Sony.

I think I'm going to cancel and just use my work phone.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

There's always Blackberry...


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

RussZS said:


> That's 800 mins now - I'd have a word


I'm miles off the 600 as it is, so no real need!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Never had too much of a problem with O2, been with them for a long while now. Can highly recommend the Simplicity tariffs though, I have the £20 one (600 mins, unlimited texts).


I've been with them since day one.

I just never felt like they were trying to keep my custom and now Apple as being pushy with their prices I can't be arsed with it.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> There's always Blackberry...


Again, junk. Hate the interface.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> Again, junk. Hate the interface.


So what you're saying is every phone on the market is junk apart from the iphone?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> So what you're saying is every phone on the market is junk apart from the iphone?


SE do great phones, I've just had them a lot and a bit bored of them.

When Nokia sort out the Symbian OS then I'll go back, been burnt by it far too often.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

It's just a phone at the end of the day!!!!!

I think Blackberry is better than iphone, I phone is just gimmics, BB is a real usefull tool.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Puntoboy said:


> I've been with them since day one.
> 
> I just never felt like they were trying to keep my custom and now Apple as being pushy with their prices I can't be arsed with it.


What are the alternatives?
Suppose you could wait for the Palm Pre, then again, iirc the iphone will be available on other networks before the year is out, I moved from Orange to O2 after being with orange for nearly 14yrs, the simplicity 600 mins , mobile web etc is a no brainer for me, I would rather buy a handset off line .


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> It's just a phone at the end of the day!!!!!
> 
> I think Blackberry is better than iphone, I phone is just gimmics, BB is a real usefull tool.


I find the iPhone really useful, even more so when TomTom is released.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, rumour has it that O2 wont be holding onto the Iphone exclusivity for much longer so may be worth hanging around a minute to see if you can get some leverage against a better deal?

Source - http://www.mobiletor.com/2009/07/23/iphone-3g-may-be-offered-by-orange-and-t-mobile-soon/


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow. I just had a look on the o2 website and it looks like the only way to get a free 32 gig Iphone from them is to go on a £73.41 - 24 month contract.

That is insane.


----------



## TRN Ent (Nov 16, 2008)

Iv only just set-up my first ever mobile phone contract of 12 months £20per month, or thereabouts:
Sim only, as a new phone is not needed.
800minutes(Of which id use hardly any)
1600 texts.
Unlimited web access.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

same here. there sim only package is actually a cracking deal. Then just buy your own handset. Over the 12 / 18 months it actually works out cheaper.

I too was a long term o2 customer and when my renewal came round they wouldnt budge on the iphone price but i didnt want to leave either so just went to the sim only


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Go to Orange, Great freebies, fantasic offers, and don't have to suffer the ipoof either...


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The reason the iPhone cant be discounted is the rules set by Apple....now come on lets be fair the first iPhone was £99 no discounts they did free upgrades/new customers on the 3g this one isnt any different in the way its sold.

Hell I cant even get discount on the iPhone and I get Xerox Corp staff discount...I do on the other hand get 30% off any other O2 tarrif or fone....so when we go get Sarah her iPhone this weekend she is going for a tariff that gets her the fone for free and getting 30% off the tariff.

I understand where some of you are coiming from but for goodness sake why all the uproar when you dont get something for free...NOTHING is FREE in this life!

As for Orange and the Freebies was with them a while back and i got sooo hacked off with the customer service....appauling i switched to O2 6-7 years ago...a work chum is with orange and he has nothing but problems with them.


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

I ended up going into carphone warehouse for my 02 upgrade, 02 direct could only offer me a nokia 5800 which i didnt like at all. I went into carphone warehouse got the samsung pixon free and for £30 600 mins and unlimited texts.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> The reason the iPhone cant be discounted is the rules set by Apple....now come on lets be fair the first iPhone was £99 no discounts they did free upgrades/new customers on the 3g this one isnt any different in the way its sold.
> 
> Hell I cant even get discount on the iPhone and I get Xerox Corp staff discount...I do on the other hand get 30% off any other O2 tarrif or fone....so when we go get Sarah her iPhone this weekend she is going for a tariff that gets her the fone for free and getting 30% off the tariff.
> 
> ...


I wan't expecting it for free, I was hoping for some sort of discount off the price and a decent tariff. But no, the tariff is the same for new and old customers so what's the point in them calling me a gold customer when I don't get anything better than a new one?

I'll be cancelling my contract in October and I won't bother getting a new one with anyone. I'll just use my work phone (which is an iPhone 3G btw  ) and not have to pay anything.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> Not really much point. No other phones I want as Nokia's are ****, LG are crap, Samsung are junk and I'm bored of Sony.
> 
> I think I'm going to cancel and just use my work phone.


Samsungs really aren't. I have to agree with the LG and Nokia bit though.


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

I cancelled my 18 month contract after 12 months (with NO problem & no questions asked)as I do believe they can't hold you to anything over 12 months.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

do u know anyone that works for them 20% discount. I have a BB Bold, I would like an iphone for a second business phone but O2 service is crap in the areas I work/use my phone unfortunately


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

surgemaster said:


> I cancelled my 18 month contract after 12 months (with NO problem & no questions asked)as I do believe they can't hold you to anything over 12 months.


You can cancel, but you have to pay the line rental for the remaining time on your contract.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> do u know anyone that works for them 20% discount. I have a BB Bold, I would like an iphone for a second business phone but O2 service is crap in the areas I work/use my phone unfortunately


Yeah, a mate of mine is a store manager, but he hasn't been able to help.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

surgemaster said:


> I cancelled my 18 month contract after 12 months (with NO problem & no questions asked)as I do believe they can't hold you to anything over 12 months.


Does that apply to a car finance contract also, or a mortgage? Technically the same sort of agreement.

If you agree to a contract of 18months you are required to see out that term in full. Only in extreme circumstances would the agreement be voided.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Like you're saying just cancel seeing as you have free use of work phone, which incidently happens to be an iphone. I have never enquired about iPhone discount on upgrading. But as a long standing customer I have found the first person on the phone never offers the best deal. However in the end I am often given 60% tariff discount.

Also when the iPhone 3G was released CPW/02 messed up number porting (my service provider was CPW 02), after a while the correct number which I'd had for years and feared lost was activated. Plus as a bonus I didnt pay anything for the phone. I'm on iphone 35 and believe it should have cost circa £100 at the time.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Chris_R said:


> Well, rumour has it that O2 wont be holding onto the Iphone exclusivity for much longer so may be worth hanging around a minute to see if you can get some leverage against a better deal?
> 
> Source - http://www.mobiletor.com/2009/07/23/iphone-3g-may-be-offered-by-orange-and-t-mobile-soon/


I've not seen Vodaphone mentioned as a possible iPhone supplier but I'm hoping that they are as I want one. If they do it'll be interesting to see if they'll let me switch to one from my current £15/month contract which still has 12 months to run.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

lets be honest, NO network providers give loyal customers anything decent, its ALWAYS aimed at new customers

ive had both with o2 and orange. always easier to cancel your existing contract and take out a new one!! stupid really


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Chris_R said:


> Well, rumour has it that O2 wont be holding onto the Iphone exclusivity for much longer so may be worth hanging around a minute to see if you can get some leverage against a better deal?
> 
> Source - http://www.mobiletor.com/2009/07/23/iphone-3g-may-be-offered-by-orange-and-t-mobile-soon/


O2 have the iphone exclusively for 5 years.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm with 02 but not on contract or anything, i have a 'genie' card IIRC and if i top up £20 one month i get unlimited texts the next month.

The first £10 i top up i get 300 free texts immediately. I never phone so it's all good!


----------



## rsnutters1 (Mar 19, 2009)

R32rob said:


> O2 have the iphone exclusively for 5 years.


from what i'm reading O2 will have the 3GS exclusively and the 3G will be shared with Orange , T-Mobile and Vodaphone


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> do u know anyone that works for them 20% discount. I have a BB Bold, I would like an iphone for a second business phone but O2 service is crap in the areas I work/use my phone unfortunately


Errr staff get the same discount as I do on the O2 open scheme....30% off phones and tariffs. (except the iPhone) Just got Sarah her iPhone 3G (no point getting the 3Gs yet in my eyes) this weekend she is on the £35 tariff but with my discount is paying £24.50 a month and got the phone for free on an 18month contract.

I don't see the issues/big deal with having an 18month contract....?????


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

rsnutters1 said:


> from what i'm reading O2 will have the 3GS exclusively and the 3G will be shared with Orange , T-Mobile and Vodaphone


I work for O2. I can guarantee thats not the case.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> I don't see the issues/big deal with having an 18month contract....?????


There is nothing wrong with.. apart from the fact there will probably be another 3 iPhones out in that time. I do like Apple, but they should have just left the 3g for a bit longer and then came out with THE killer phone. How long with the 3gs last before it's 'updated' to the next one?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

rsnutters1 said:


> from what i'm reading O2 will have the 3GS exclusively and the 3G will be shared with Orange , T-Mobile and Vodaphone


lol Vodaphone sales were spouting exactly the same thing just before the 3GS was coming out. As long as O2 meet the sales targets (which they have blown on the 3GS) they will stay as the sole supplier of the latest iPhones.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I've been doing some research into these rumours about other providers getting the iPhone (at least the 3G) and I'm beginning to suspect that it's down to people reading various facts and drawing the wrong conclusions - wishful thinking?

Firstly, Vodafone have recently introduced what appears to be an iPhone portal on their website but it turns out (from Vodafone themselves) that it's a mobile portal and the reason for the iPhone specifics is that it is an international site and VF have sole rights to the iPhone in other EU countries.

Also, Orange had exclusive rights to the iPhone in France and the other providers challenged it in court. The court ruled that it was illegal under EU competition law so Orange lost the sole rights.

Also, Play.com are selling SIM-free, lock-free iPhones. They stress that they are not unlocked (from a network) but were never locked in the first place as they are sourced in a country where locking to networks is illegal - Italy. It has been suggested that if you buy one and it goes wrong that you would have to send it to Apple in Italy as Apple UK won't touch it, but I suspect that is against EU law too as it is the same as with cars where the manufacturers and dealers in the UK can't refuse to honour warranty claims on cars bought (new) in other EU countries.

So, it looks like we need VF, Orange, T-Mobile _et.al._ to challenge O2's sole rights in the UK under the same EU law they did in France - the French ruling only applies in France as it wasn't the European Court that made the ruling.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

parish said:


> So, it looks like we need VF, Orange, T-Mobile _et.al._ to challenge O2's sole rights in the UK under the same EU law they did in France - the French ruling only applies in France as it wasn't the European Court that made the ruling.


Remember it works both ways, those operators also have sole distribution rights to many phones too, many HTC phones are like that so they would be giving them up so while they might gain the iPhone they would loose others which will make them money, thus the reason it won't happen


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Rob_Quads said:


> Remember it works both ways, those operators also have sole distribution rights to many phones too, many HTC phones are like that so they would be giving them up so while they might gain the iPhone they would loose others which will make them money, thus the reason it won't happen


That is true of course, but from a customers' perspective (which is all I care about) it would be in our interest. In fact the OFT should look into it because it amounts to price-fixing and, if the French court is right, then it's against EU laws.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

the country is full of price fixing, which technically is against the laws but you find a retailer that will take on take them on.

Having worked on some web sites it constant infuriates me when told we have to put up the prices to RRP otherwise we will loose the product line (even tho we are selling loads). Were the ones take the cut on profits not them so they are making more money grrrrr


----------

